# Croatian/Serbian (BCS): danas sin svet sutra uvela ruja



## squints

What does this mean as well. danas sin svet sutra uvela ruja. I have no clue. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Athaulf

squints said:


> What does this mean as well. danas sin svet sutra uvela ruja. I have no clue. Thanks a bunch.



Each word has a meaning in Croatian and Serbian, but I don't see how to derive a coherent sentence out of them:

_danas = today _
_sin = son __
svet = holy_, in Serbian also _world_ _
sutra = tomorrow _
_uvela ruža = withered rose

_It makes some sense if the third word is replaced by _cvet_ (= _flower _in Serbian), and the second one by some  meaningful adjective.


----------



## Q-cumber

*squints*

Perhaps the phrase is in Serbian. I don't speak it. I can only suggest it means something like "A seed of today brings live to some tree tomorrow". No guarantee!


PS *Athaulf*

Yes "ruža" = rose seems to be more correct.



> sin = son


Doesn't "sin" also have a meaning of "seed"? And "svet" - "life"?


----------



## Duya

squints said:


> What does this mean as well. danas sin svet sutra uvela ruja. I have no clue. Thanks a bunch.



"Danas si cvet, sutra uvela ruža" is a verse from popular folk song "Uzmi sve što ti život pruža" ("Take whatever life gives you") by Predrag Živković "Tozovac". It means "Today you're a flower, tomorrow a withered rose". 

The full lyrics can be found at tekstovi.net/2,1025,14655.html.


----------



## Q-cumber

Duya said:


> "Danas si cvet, sutra uvela ruža" is a verse from popular folk song "Uzmi sve što ti život pruža" ("Take whatever life gives you")


I think you need to provide translation of the entire song then. Otherwise, we'll get a separate topic opened for every phrase.


----------



## Athaulf

Q-cumber said:


> Doesn't "sin" also have a meaning of "seed"? And "svet" - "life"?



Not that I know of. The only word for _seed_ in Croatian/Serbian that I can think of is _sjeme_/_seme_ (yat in the first syllable), and _life_ would be _život_ (no it's not a stomach ).


----------



## Duya

Q-cumber said:


> I think you need to provide translation of the entire song then. Otherwise, we'll get a separate topic opened for every phrase.



Oh well, you seem to be right. I've noticed the other thread just now... 

Why are you so sad in this night
My love
Why are your blue eyes so tearful
In this quiet spring night

(Chorus):
Take whatever life gives you
Today you're a flower, tomorrow a withered rose

In this world life is short
Days go by
There is no eternity, don't forget that
That's what the life is, what can we do?

The Sun rises every day
Life goes by
No one will notice tomorrow
When you and me would not be around


----------



## Q-cumber

Athaulf said:


> Not that I know of. The only word for _seed_ in Croatian/Serbian that I can think of is _sjeme_/_seme_ (yat in the first syllable), and _life_ would be _život_ (no it's not a stomach ).



Yes, this word [_život_ (живот) = life (жизнь)] is perfectly understandable for a Russian.  It did exist in Old Russian and it is still in use in Russian proverbs ("Не жалея живота своего...")

*Duya*

Very good lyrics!


----------



## natasha2000

It's Serbian version of "carpe diem"


----------



## Duya

natasha2000 said:


> It's Serbian version of "carpe diem"




..._sas pevanje i pucanje 
_


----------

